# Motorcycle in Charcoal



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

So here it is. Drew a picture of my friend's VRod. I was getting tired of portraits and animals and decided to give automotive a try. I have a ton of friends that ride and thought this could be a good market to get into. So this is my first attempt. 

There was a lot of learning that went along with this. You can only get so much detail out of charcaol when working on an 11x14 format so some of the smaller details on the bike are simply suggested with the use of shading and highlighting.

One of the challenges I was getting the appearance of chrome, however after playing with the shading and with the assistance of a white charcaol pencil I think the end result is pretty good.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a higher res scan that is better than the pic from my phone.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent! I find drawing machinery difficult. You did great!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoaaah! You nailed it on the first try! Sweet!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks. Next I'm working on a car.


----------

